# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Blijvende keelpijn ondanks KNO arts

## Ricky Rademakers

Beste lezers,

Ik zit met een behoorlijk groot dilemma. Sinds een aantal weken heb ik al last van het welbekende "brok gevoel" in de keel. Af en toe gaat dit gepaard met wat keelpijn. Het is dan niet ondraaglijke pijn maar meer een zeurend gevoel achter in mijn keel of aan de linkerzijde van mijn keelholte (ter hoogte van de adamsappel schat ik). Ik ben hiermee ondertussen meermaals naar de huisarts geweest. Zij kan door een normale inspectie uit te voeren niets vinden. De amandelen zijn prima in orde en er is geen vorm van keelonsteking te vinden. Na een 4de maal een doktersafspraak te hebben gemaakt heeft ze mij uiteindelijk dan toch een doorverwijzing naar de KNO arts gegeven. Bij de KNO arts aangekomen heb ik mijn verhaal gedaan en heeft de assistent eerst gewoon in mijn mond en keel gekeken. Hierna kon ik naar de KNO arts zelf gaan die met een slangetje via mijn neus in mijn keel is gaan kijken. Dit was overigens een enorm nare ervaring. 

De KNO arts kon niets vinden tijdens zijn twee controles en gaf aan dat hij het vermoeden had dat mijn klachten samenhangen met stress. Dit is voor mij moeilijk te begrijpen gezien stress de laatste tijd voor een heel groot deel uit mijn leven is verdwenen. Ik voel me juist meer levendig tegenwoordig. Daar de KNO arts logischerwijs ook niets kon doen en mij adviseerde om rust te nemen ben ik een beetje radeloos geworden. Ik weet niet meer wat ik aan de klachten moet doen. Ik ben nu al een aantal dagen aan het rusten en probeer mijn keel zo min mogelijk te belasten. Ook sport ik veel en ga ik veel dingen doen ter afleiding, maar de klachten blijven bestaan. Ook vreemd is dat er momenten op de dag zijn dat ik er weinig last van heb. Ik dacht eerst dat het wellicht met een allergie samen zou hangen maar ook hier ben ik op getest. Dit was alleen voor dieren en planten overigens. Ik merk verder de laatste tijd dat mijn maag/darmen ook wel van streek zijn. In mijn ogen kan dit 2 dingen betekeken:

1) ook dit kan heel goed met stress te maken hebben wat ook de conclusie van de KNO arts kan bevestigen.

of 

2) Ik heb een bepaalde vorm van voedsel allergie. Hierdoor kan je keel geirriteerd raken en je maag en darmen van streek raken.

Ook vreemd vind ik het feit dat, wanneer ik nu een keelpastille neem, ik deze redelijk voel "branden" op de plek waar het zeurende gevoel zich bevind. Wellicht toch een vorm van een wondje of iets in die richting.

Wat is jullie advies in deze situatie? Ik krijg sterk het gevoel dat de conclusie van de KNO arts niet juist was en er wel degelijk iets aan de hand is (zij het een allergie of wellicht iets anders). Wat kan ik nog meer doen? :Frown:

----------


## Leontien

Kun je wellicht naar een andere KNO-arts kunnen gaan? Ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat hetzelfde is als een second opinion, mdat er geen uitslag is. Maar aan de andere kant is geen uitslag ook een uitslag. 

Heb je al gelet wanneer je last van je keel hebt als je iets gegeten hebt? Misschien kom je er dan achter om welke voeding het gaat waar je misschien een allergie voor bent.

----------

